# Real cranberrys and yogurt



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2013)

You guys ever try real cranberry in the bag  and add 1/4 cup to a nonfat yogurt?  Protein and kidney assist all in one..
Great in vanilla but I try and avoid sugar....ib


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> You guys ever try real cranberry in the bag  and add 1/4 cup to a nonfat yogurt?  Protein and kidney assist all in one..
> Great in vanilla but I try and avoid sugar....ib



That sounds pretty good... My FAVORITE thing with cranberry is fresh cranberry relish on smoked turkey breast.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 11, 2013)

Nvr tried real cranberries , only their juice, too sour for me


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 11, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> Nvr tried real cranberries , only their juice, too sour for me



Boil them them mash them and add some stevia or splenda... That's what I put on my turkey.  It takes away some of the tartness.


----------



## Sully (Dec 12, 2013)

My mom makes fresh cranberry sauce/chutney/relish for holidays every year with whole fresh cranberries. That shit is incredible. Slather it on some fresh smoked turkey thighs and I can eat it by the pound.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sound great, but is hear ya on the sugar.   How about plain greek flavored with vanilla whey, little vanilla extract, and some stevia. Can you smell what I'm cookin Iron?


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 12, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Sound great, but is hear ya on the sugar.   How about plain greek flavored with vanilla whey, little vanilla extract, and some stevia. Can you smell what I'm cookin Iron?



I smmmmeeeeellllll la la la what the MAGNUS is coooookin'!  I use plain greek yogurt myself


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 12, 2013)

Atom cranberry turkey sandwiches are the shizzle.. I like tartness of  raw cranberrys and the crunch. Chobani is my fav cause I used to see a rep out here and I ate her yogurt a lot..
Mags im trying cranberry in chocolate whey plain nf yogurt tomorrow ..I have 4 bags of them so I'll try some cooking use of them ..stay tuned..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 12, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> Nvr tried real cranberries , only their juice, too sour for me



The sour is what scrapes the drol residue off your liver and kidneys 
So don't be a puss. 8oz is small.drink 100% not 25% crap mixed with apple juice unless u wana get fat quick..


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Atom cranberry turkey sandwiches are the shizzle.. I like tartness of  raw cranberrys and the crunch. Chobani is my fav cause I used to see a rep out here and I ate her yogurt a lot..
> Mags im trying cranberry in chocolate whey plain nf yogurt tomorrow ..I have 4 bags of them so I'll try some cooking use of them ..stay tuned..



Oh boy, you ate her yogurt? Was is creamy?  Hopefully it didn't taste too sour 

D2r, if you can't handle the taste I heard they absorbed incredibly well when inserted into the rectum.  They work great as little anal beads... don't ask me how I know that


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2013)

Omfg!!  I just lost my cranberrys..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2013)

Vanilla 520 whey, 1/3 cup of real berrys whole,1/2 cuP of almond milk and blend it with a stick blender.. Add ice if needed.


----------

